# Can we have 3 doves in one area, two female and one male?



## Fastjim84 (May 16, 2017)

The reason I am asking is because our pair of ring neck doves might turn out to be two females and if so, would it be bad to get a male too? Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They should be in pairs. Singles cause problems when kept with pairs. I would either get 2 males, or rehome one female. They want to pair up and nest, so having an extra female really isn't fair to her as she would be without a mate, and would likely try to break up the pair. They live to pair up and raise babies. In the wild the other female could go elsewhere and find a mate. But if you have them confined, then you have taken that choice away from her.


----------



## Fastjim84 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks. I thought that too but figured id ask. Do you know a lot about doves? There are two eggs both made beginning of week. Both parents switch. No other eggs since monday night. Is this a good indicator they are male and female or is it possible for them to keep laying eggs later in the week?


----------



## Fastjim84 (May 16, 2017)

Were first time bird owners here and wasnt expecting this. Ha ha. In fact my girl just up and bought this dove, a couple days later we have 2 doves then literally 2 weeks after now we have dove eggs. Its all happening so fast. So trying to figure out if we are having babies soon to prepare and if not what to do with fake eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You probably have a pair, but if you don't want more doves, then you need to buy some fake eggs. When they lay eggs, you switch them out for the fake ones, so they will sit on those for the few weeks, until they figure they won't hatch and start over. If you were to just take the eggs, she will lay right away again to replace the ones you took. If this keeps happening she will deplete herself of her calcium stores, and begin to have lots of health problems. Can even become egg bound, where the egg gets stuck, and because she is short on calcium, she doesn't have strong enough muscles to push it out. An egg bound hen can die if the egg doesn't pass. So you will need to buy some fake dove eggs.


----------

